# Questions....



## Amerowolf (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah so today my friend convinced me to start growing. Well I'vee been researching it and it sounds profitable and fun. But I have questions....

1) After you harvest, how do you store the seeds? or does it not matter?

2) How do you keep males from ******* up your females?

3)What do you do with the leaves? or more exact do the leaves get you fucked up too?

Damn, I had more but i forgot them. Meh, that's what being drunk off my ass does though....


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 11, 2005)

1) after the harvest, you store the seeds in a dry, dark space, in that way they can last for years.

2) when your plants start flowering, and you can see if it's male ofr female, remove all the males, so they won't get fucked up, but if you want seeds, you need to let them get 'fucked up' 

3) The leaves near buds also contain thc, so let those leaves and branches dry, and make hashish or tincture of them.

greetz


----------



## Amerowolf (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks! I can go through every grow guide online and none says how to store the seeds...

Anyway, I was thinking about other pot growing things all day in school. One more question. 

Any tips for camoflaging my babies? I think i'm going to put my weed in a bucket and like dig a hole to put the bucket in and put like grass over it. But what I'm worried about is it getting too tall.

it's probaly an inanswerable question, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

Plant tomatoes or tall flowers around them. Strawberries or runner beans are great, too. And you can top them or supercrop them to keep them short.


----------



## Sun (Apr 22, 2005)

When should you prune your plant to make it bushy? How big should it be? Where exactly?


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 22, 2005)

you can prune it when it's 1 to 2 foot tall, and you need to pinch it off at a internode, don't prune when it's flowering, only in vegetative stage.

greetz


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 22, 2005)

On storing seeds i use a film canister, and that seems to be fine so far.


----------

